# Target Machinery Drill Press Question?



## Paul (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello: Does anyone know if the Target Machinery Industry Company that made the TT-18FP Drill Press still exits, or possibly exist under a different name? This is a floor model Drill Press. 

I recently acquired the aforementioned Drill Press (1988) vintage. It seems to be a pretty decent machine from what I can see but was wondering where to turn if I ever need parts?? 

The hand crank form moving the table up and down is broken, can anyone suggest where to buy such a part? 
Thanks for any help!  ​


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you have an english-mandarin dictionary? I don't think they have a website. I'd be willing to bet if you measured the parts you need another companies parts will fit on your press. 



*TARGET MACHINERY INDUSTRY CO., LTD.*Company Phone:(04)2522-0148-9 Company Fax04)2515-1418Company Address:Email:Company Web:http:/// Factory Phone04)2522-0148-9Factory Fax04)2515-1418 Staff population:32Factory Address:NO.95,RIN CUIN RD.,FENG YUAN, TAICHUNG HSIEN,TAIWAN


Main Productsrilling Machine, milling Machines, parts Of Sewing Machines, woodworking Machinery


http://www.sources4u.com/machinery-tools/drilling_machine/55822780.htm


----------



## Mr. C (Dec 15, 2009)

*Seeking information*

Hello, I was searching your archives trying to find some info. I came across this old post and was wondering if anyone has found a source for parts for this machine? I have one and need a piece that the table sits on and allows it to spin and/or tilt. Any idea's? Thanks!




Paul said:


> Hello: Does anyone know if the Target Machinery Industry Company that made the TT-18FP Drill Press still exits, or possibly exist under a different name? This is a floor model Drill Press.
> 
> I recently acquired the aforementioned Drill Press (1988) vintage. It seems to be a pretty decent machine from what I can see but was wondering where to turn if I ever need parts??
> 
> ...


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

Try central machinery or Jet. They are very close, castings and gears appear the same..... I have a Target machinery 20mm drill press download a Jet drill press manual for part numbers


----------

